# Brauche dringend rat



## SMEXX (30. Juni 2005)

Hi 

Ich hab ein problem ich habe da ein Herz und ich möchte ein foto genau in das weise innere hinein kopieren bekomm das aber irgendwie nicht hin kann mir da jeman vieleicht helfen 

DANKE


----------



## Xanderl (30. Juni 2005)

So, wie du das hier schon hast, kannst du das ganz einfach als Maske machen und dann hast du das Foto genau in der Mitte! 
Du markierst also das Weiße, gehst dann auf die Ebene mit deinem Bild und klickst auf das Maskensymbol - fertig!


----------



## Dirk_Nemesis (1. Juli 2005)

oder du kopierst das Bild in die Zwischenablage, markierst dann das weisse mit dem Zauberstab und fügst das Bild denn in die Auswahl ein (STRG-SHIFT-V)... (ist fast das selbe)


----------



## SMEXX (1. Juli 2005)

Hi 

önnt ihr mir das noch mal genau erklären blick da immer noch nicht durch arbeit zum ersten mal mit photoshop danke


----------



## Xanderl (1. Juli 2005)

Also, du öffnest das Herz in PS. Dann auch das Bild, welches du verwenden willst. Dieses ziehst du in das Bild mit dem Herz - hast also hier dann zwei Ebenen. Dann markierst du mit dem Zauberstab die weiße Fläche des Herzes. Dann klickst du rechts auf die Ebene mit dem Foto und klickst unten auf das Maskensymbol (Viereck mit Kreis) und schon hast du das Bild fertig!


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. Juli 2005)

Öffne dein Foto das in das Herz soll.

Öffne das Herz in einem eigenen Fenster.

Markiere mit dem Zauberstab das weiße vom Herz.

Kopiere diese Auswahl mit der Taste Strg (links unten) halte diese fest und drücke die Taste C

Klicke nun auf dein zuerst geöffnetes Foto und drücke Strg+V

Aktiviere hier wieder mit dem Zauberstab das Weiße

Klicke nun auf die Ebene auf der sich dein Foto befindet.

Unten im Ebenemenü findest du ein kleines Symbol (Quadrat mit Kreis innen), darauf klicken.

Nun kannst du die obere Ebene entweder deaktivieren oder löschen, das wars.

Alex

PS: Ächz, zu lang und dann auch noch zu spät


----------



## schutzgeist (1. Juli 2005)

So, von mir gibts jetzt auch noch ne Version   

Das Herz öffnen.
Das gewünschte Bild öffnen.
Bildebene unter die Herzebene ziehn.
Herzebene auf multiplizieren stellen.
Tada


----------



## SMEXX (1. Juli 2005)

Hey leutz

Danke für euere beschreibungen aber bei mir haut des immer noch ned so hin ich weis ned was ich falsch machen  könnt ihr mir des mal mit bildern zeigen ? 
Danke


----------



## schutzgeist (1. Juli 2005)

Dein Bild scheint in Graustufe zu sein.
Öffne es mal.
Dann Bild > Modus > RGB
Nach meiner Variante stellst du die Ebene mit dem Herz dann auf Multiplizieren.
Falls die Herzebene als 'Hintergrund' mit Schloss benannt ist, kurz Doppelklick auf die Ebene und bestätigen, damit die Ebene 'frei' ist.
Dein Bild öffnen. Das gleiche mit dem Hintergrund, falls das Bild auch fest sein sollte.
Dann packst du die Ebene mit dem Bild und ziehst sie in unter das Herz.


----------



## BSE Royal (1. Juli 2005)

Eine andere vielleicht unkonventionelle aber leichte Methode:

Öffne die Datei mit dem Herz und die mit dem Photo.
Dann schiebst du das Foto per Verschiebenwerkzeug (in der Werkzeugleiste Links oben) einfach in dsa andere Bild hinein.
Nun stellst du in der Ebenenpalette (fenster:Ebenen) den Ebenenmodus der Photoebene auf "Aufhellen" und das wars.

Durch verschieben der unteren Ebene (wieder Verschieben-Werkzeug) mit dem Herz kannst du noch die Position frei bestimmen, wo der Ausschnitt sichtbar sein soll.

Im Anhang eine kleine Grafik
/edit: SMEXX: Darf ich deinen Vorschlag korrigieren, habe ihn grad erst nach meinem so richtig gelesen:
Mit Multiplizieren klappt das nicht. Du müsstest wenn "Umgekehrt multiplizieren verwenden".


----------



## da_Dj (1. Juli 2005)

Bleibt aber dennoch die Methode per Maske vorzuziehen, zumindest wenn auch später noch mal was in PS gemacht werden soll. Meist hat man nicht das Glück, direkt eine Formebene in s/w als shape zu haben die sich so easy überlagern lässt


----------



## BSE Royal (1. Juli 2005)

Das definitiv.
Ich habe nur nach der in meinen AUgen schnellsten/einfachsten Lösung für das hier beschriebene Problem gesucht.

Aber klar, Ebenenmaske, bzw. gruppierte Ebenen sind hier die beste Lösung.


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. Juli 2005)

Also ich hab das mit multiplizieren probiert und es funktioniert auch damit. Wenn ich umgekehrt multiplizieren nehme bekomme ich ein weißes Herz das von dem Bild umrahmt wird.

Alex


----------



## BSE Royal (2. Juli 2005)

Bei mir klappt es hingegen nicht mit Multiplizieren, wenn die Bildebene unter der SW Ebene liegt.


----------



## SMEXX (2. Juli 2005)

hey

bei mir haut des immer noch nicht hin macht ihr des mal und setzt in des herz ein bild von euch ich weis nicht an was des bei mir scheitert!

DANKE


----------



## da_Dj (2. Juli 2005)

Der wie schon angesprochen schnellste Weg ... eine Ebene mit dem Original Bild, darüber das Herz, die Ebene mit dem Herz auf multiplizieren. Arbeit von weniger als 'ner Minute


----------



## BSE Royal (3. Juli 2005)

Du arbeitest aber schon mit Photoshop, oder?

Ich meine, noch einfacher und verständlicher kann man es nicht erklären als es dir hier von mehreren Seiten heran getragen wurde. Da gibt es ja garnichts mehr zum selber denken, nur noch stupides anklicken.


----------



## SMEXX (3. Juli 2005)

ok habs geschaft aber meins sieht noch nicht ganz so aus wie des bild von euch weil mein bild viel größer is als das herz wie bring ich die auf eine einhaltliche größe automatich macht der des nichrt mit bei mir fehlt dan immer das untere vom herzen 

DANKE


----------



## da_Dj (3. Juli 2005)

Transformieren (Shortcut: strg + t) und gut ist


----------



## SMEXX (5. Juli 2005)

Hi 

Da DJ des haut aber nicht hin das des so auch sieht wie bei deinem bild!! 

waren die gleich groß


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. Juli 2005)

Das Bild muss natürlich größer sein als das Herz (irgendwie logisch).

Alex


----------



## SMEXX (5. Juli 2005)

ja schon is es ja auch aber das wird dann auch so groß wie das bild und dann fehlen unten und oben die sachen


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. Juli 2005)

Wenn du das Bild zuerst öffnest und dann größer als das Herz skallierst sollte es keine Probleme geben. Anschliessend öffnest du das Herz (welches ja nun sicher kleiner ist und ziehst es in das Bild.

Alex


----------

